
Ask HN: Facebook Pixel Pros and Cons? - throoow
When I&#x27;m creating Instagram ads, one of the things Facebook suggests me is to put Facebook Pixel&#x27;s JS code on my website.<p>Since Facebook is not really good when it comes to privacy, I wanted to hear your opinions and advice. What&#x27;s the pros and cons? Thanks in advance.<p>Sorry, not a native speaker.
======
XCSme
Cons:

* Extra JavaScript to download and execute, slows down site on low-end devices

* Privacy: you know share all the data of your visitors with Facebook

* Blocked by ad-blockers, so the analytics that you get out of it are not accurate

~~~
Nextgrid
> Blocked by ad-blockers, so the analytics that you get out of it are not
> accurate

Assuming the pixel is used for measuring advertising performance, it doesn't
matter because the blockers would also block the adverts to begin with.

------
Nextgrid
Pros: more insight in your advertising performance.

Cons:

* Facebook now stalks every visitor of your website, regardless of whether they have an account or arrived from the ad

* Not GDPR compliant unless you ask for opt-in, and nobody in their right mind will actually opt-in

I suggest against using the pixel and instead making your ad point to a
dedicated URL
([https://example.com/?source=instagram_campaign_id](https://example.com/?source=instagram_campaign_id))
which will allow you to measure ad performance on your site (through server
logs or whatever analytics you already have) without compromising your
visitor's privacy.

